# Zeon Zoysia Questions In Atlanta / Southeast



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello all. Long time lurker first time poster! I live in Atlanta GA and have been working on a home yard project for sometime. We turned the yard at our house from what I considered a haunted house to something really nice. Pics below (front 2659 sq ft of sod, rear 1500 sq ft of sod).

This group inspired me to take my rotary mower and granular yard applications and upgrade them to finding a nice Baroness greens mower and a four gallon battery powered back pack sprayer.

I am sure I am going to have a ton of questions as I take the HOC down this spring. So thanks in advance for taking it easy on the new guy!


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Question Number One: I'm dealing with what looks to be crabgrass or poa annua in the backyard. Based on my read of some other threads I am going to laying down some prodiamine (as general pre emergent) and then hitting it with some simazine, certainty, and / or negate (unsure of which products but they are all on order). 
Taking any other advice but it sounds like this is best plan of action to rid of this issue.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Question Two: as I am switching this year from milo granulated with rotary spreader and rotary mower to liquid fertilization with baroness reel mower does anyone have any recommendations/ spray plan / liquid fertilizer once green up starts in the next couple of weeks?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Beautiful home! You've done a great job turning it around.

That's Poa A. you are dealing with in the backyard. You could get your pre-em down and just let it die off in the summer or spray it out with the Negate. I don't think the Certainty will be very effective against it but Certainty is a great product to have around especially as the weather gets hot.

As far as fertilizers, you will want to get a soil test to figure out what is needed. Short of that I would just use a balanced fertilizer like a 10-10-10. SiteOne has a 20-20-20 that is dissolvable and can be sprayed. Your soil is quite different up there than down here so hopefully some of the Atlanta Zoysia guys can speak up regarding fertilizer.

Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful home!

Great job on the front lawn!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

@Redtwin Certainty is labeled for use against poa. Are you unsure about Certainty's efficacy due to the time of year (i.e. it needs heat to work best like Celsius)? I don't have Certainty so I don't know.

Oh and @glinget that is a _beautiful_ transformation you've made. My goal is to make my zoysia look as good as yours this year.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.
[/quote]

Thanks @Redtwin 
I just had my soil test done and I am a little low on Phosphorus so the recommendation from UGA was to go with a 15-0-15 on mine. I will find something comparable to those numbers and roll with that for now. I definitely know that Zeon does not need a lot of nitrogen so I would stay away from any of the higher rate ferts - for me it did nothing but spark dollar spot last year. The year before when I had the sod laid I didnt put any fertilizer on it at all and it was super green with no disease issues whatsoever. I will probably only apply the 15-0-15 3 times this year. May, late June and mid August or something along those lines.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

ZeonJNix said:


> Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.


Thanks @Redtwin 
I just had my soil test done and I am a little low on Phosphorus so the recommendation from UGA was to go with a 15-0-15 on mine. I will find something comparable to those numbers and roll with that for now. I definitely know that Zeon does not need a lot of nitrogen so I would stay away from any of the higher rate ferts - for me it did nothing but spark dollar spot last year. The year before when I had the sod laid I didnt put any fertilizer on it at all and it was super green with no disease issues whatsoever. I will probably only apply the 15-0-15 3 times this year. May, late June and mid August or something along those lines.
[/quote]

I am awaiting my UGA soil test results now ... but am planning to core aerate and USGA spec sand level this weekend. I have seen a lot of folks that mix in fert After the aeration and before the sand. Should I grab a bag of milorganite (or something else) to help push some growth while stressing the lawn with sand?im asking mostly because I am awaiting my soil results and have seen a weak/ slow green up and don't want to over stress the lawn ...


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

glinget said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.
> ...


I am awaiting my UGA soil test results now ... but am planning to core aerate and USGA spec sand level this weekend. I have seen a lot of folks that mix in fert After the aeration and before the sand. Should I grab a bag of milorganite (or something else) to help push some growth while stressing the lawn with sand?im asking mostly because I am awaiting my soil results and have seen a weak/ slow green up and don't want to over stress the lawn ...
[/quote]

Skip the milorganite and get a fast release fert. It's cheaper and better.

Go find a 34-0-0 to toss down during the level.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Your zeon is surely green now but it's not really going to grow much in these temps and therefore 
I'd just wait for your results ....but I'd guess you'll be adding P&K....but if you want to 'jump it', fast release.

Our yard sizes (smaller side) I don't know that it's worth the preEm battle. Good stuff (not barricade) is sold in size, challenges the diy (time equip supplies) vs hiring. You just have know they are not using mediocre stuff


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

glinget said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.
> ...


I am awaiting my UGA soil test results now ... but am planning to core aerate and USGA spec sand level this weekend. I have seen a lot of folks that mix in fert After the aeration and before the sand. Should I grab a bag of milorganite (or something else) to help push some growth while stressing the lawn with sand?im asking mostly because I am awaiting my soil results and have seen a weak/ slow green up and don't want to over stress the lawn ...
[/quote]

If it were me I would wait just a few more weeks for the aerating and sanding. My lawn is not growing strong either just yet and ideally you want to wait until its growing strong to aerate and sand, plus it's still a little early to be throwing down fertilizer on Zeon. I've dealt with the fungus issues in the past and my plan is to wait until mid May before I do my 1st app of fert and even then it is going to be very low dose.

If you do decide to go ahead and do it now I dont think you are going to hurt anything at all, but it might take a little longer to break through the sand completely. A mild fert will work such as the milorganite. Good luck!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Ditto on what @ZeonJNix said about waiting. I plan to aerate and top dress as well but won't do so until it's growing at full steam. I'm guessing mid to late May as well since it's been a pretty slow start this April. Generally I'll give it 0.1N once I get that full green up and then a couple weeks later I'll aerate and give it another 0.1N.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

[/quote]

If it were me I would wait just a few more weeks for the aerating and sanding. My lawn is not growing strong either just yet and ideally you want to wait until its growing strong to aerate and sand, plus it's still a little early to be throwing down fertilizer on Zeon. I've dealt with the fungus issues in the past and my plan is to wait until mid May before I do my 1st app of fert and even then it is going to be very low dose.

If you do decide to go ahead and do it now I dont think you are going to hurt anything at all, but it might take a little longer to break through the sand completely. A mild fert will work such as the milorganite. Good luck!
[/quote]

ha - i was using your 2020 lawn journal as a reference guide to timing of sanding - looked like you did in first/second week of April.

everything is on order, including labor, to help. i think I am going to proceed this weekend and hope for the best and know that it might not push through the sand as fast which will require some patience.


----------



## marcjw (Aug 28, 2020)

ZeonJNix said:


> Check out @ZeonJNix journals at https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=15650 and https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=25489&p=361654#p361654.


Thanks @Redtwin 
I just had my soil test done and I am a little low on Phosphorus so the recommendation from UGA was to go with a 15-0-15 on mine. I will find something comparable to those numbers and roll with that for now. I definitely know that Zeon does not need a lot of nitrogen so I would stay away from any of the higher rate ferts - for me it did nothing but spark dollar spot last year. The year before when I had the sod laid I didnt put any fertilizer on it at all and it was super green with no disease issues whatsoever. I will probably only apply the 15-0-15 3 times this year. May, late June and mid August or something along those lines.
[/quote]

Just curious for my own learning...isn't phosphorus the middle value in the 15-0-15? If so if you're low, I would think they would recommend a fert with phosphorus?


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

@marcjw good catch. I meant to say Potassium was low 

@glinget haha. Do as I say, not as I do!! j/k I did do it at this time last year, but after lots of reading on Zeon over the last year and battling with large patch I decided my best route would be to wait a little later this year. You should be fine doing it now!


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

in my experience, my zeon really starts growing when its gets hot in late may and early June. Mine is growing now (in April), but more sleepy and waking up. I can go two weeks without mowing and its only grown an inch. I sanded in April a year ago and it took about three weeks to see no sand. I've done it in June and it took a week.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Well. Let's see how this goes!!!!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Holy heavy, @glinget lol excited to see the bound back. Following this thread as a member of club Zeon


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Water it in. I'm dry, surely you are too. However, nothing better than natural rainfall for pushing in the sand.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> Water it in. I'm dry, surely you are too. However, nothing better than natural rainfall for pushing in the sand.


Three days of watering with irrigation, mowed over wet sand yesterday, and today I took the hose out and spent an hour on the front lawn. Looking good I think!


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

glinget said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Water it in. I'm dry, surely you are too. However, nothing better than natural rainfall for pushing in the sand.
> ...


Looking good! Who did you buy your sand from and were you happy with the quality? I plan to level mine sometime next month and haven't decided on a supplier yet.

Also, what was your HOC when you threw the sand down?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Lawn Smith said:


> glinget said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


River sand INC

They were great I got 3 tons delivered for around $350-400. It was pricey because I got USGA spec golf course sand which was beyond great and easy to spread. HOC was .5"


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

glinget said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > glinget said:
> ...


Nice. Did you have any trouble working the sand down or was .5" plenty low? I really don't want to scalp mine again so hoping 3/4" will be ok.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

glinget said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Water it in. I'm dry, surely you are too. However, nothing better than natural rainfall for pushing in the sand.
> ...


Jealous of that yard size.

Given that, I'd relax.....we don't want to see a fungal outbreak with all that moisture. Look fwd to June pics.

Decatur?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> glinget said:
> 
> 
> > jayhawk said:
> ...


Buckhead


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok so soul results are in and nothing alarming.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

So now a couple quick questions:

A) during leveling 9 days ago I put down an application of Milorganite (6-0-0)
B) can I go ahead and put down an application of 15-0-15?
C) if yes, I experienced some burn on the tips of the grass blades last year with granular and feel like I should spray in fertilizer now that I am really greening up. What 15-0-15 could I spray in?
D) if not, sounds like I should wait to lay down 34-0-0 later this summer, same question, any good 34-0-0 I could spray in?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Also here is green up progress after heavy rains this weekend


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

glinget said:


> Ok so soul results are in and nothing alarming.


That has to be reassuring. 😁


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

glinget said:


> So now a couple quick questions:
> 
> A) during leveling 9 days ago I put down an application of Milorganite (6-0-0)
> B) can I go ahead and put down an application of 15-0-15?
> ...


I am answering question D. Keep nitrogen low on Zeon. It only really needs about 1lb per season. I put too much last summer and dealt with large patch and dollar spot all summer long. Keep it low and you will be happy. When I do fertilize I will be putting down about .25 lb per 1,000 and do that about 4 times this summer.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Yesterday update. Horizontal stripes are starting to come out!


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Once we get some more heat I'm sure it'll start to fill in quicker


----------



## drewwitt (Jun 25, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> I am answering question D. Keep nitrogen low on Zeon. It only really needs about 1lb per season. I put too much last summer and dealt with large patch and dollar spot all summer long. Keep it low and you will be happy. When I do fertilize I will be putting down about .25 lb per 1,000 and do that about 4 times this summer.


+1

Amen.

I have thrown down N hard on my Zeon. It did NOT make the grass grow fast or full (maybe slightly) but it did however cause so much fungal issues.

I fertilized once last year, at about .75 N/M and it was fine. There was a slight color loss and color wasn't even as I'd like, but you could remedy that in other ways.

I have had to unlearn a lot of my Bermuda training (throw down .75 N/M every month!). Everyone is right. With Zeon, less is more.

I also stopped using milo 😳


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Update : HOC now set at .500"


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

@glinget - the lawn has come a long way since your sanding. Looking good


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

STRIPES!!!!


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

:thumbup: Following


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Allright. Enough of the front yard. Now on to the real
Problem. The back yard.

Zeon zoysia. Planted in fall 2018. Has always had some moisture retention and drainage issues but generally took off quite well. Last September I bought my baroness. And was very eager to get reel mowing. I had kept the back yard at 2.5" with my rotary but couldn't wait until spring to start - so I brought the baroness all the way up to 1" and took the back yard down. The yard went dormant early and never really recovered. All seemed to be lost. I decided to roll the dice and move ahead with the leveling project this spring and if the backyard never really comes back - so be it. Will just resod in fall 2021.

So here we are. 48 days after sand leveling. And the yard is alive (kind of).

Pic one is day one. Pic two is day 30. And pic three is today. Day 48.

I applied milo day 1 and 15-0-15 day 30.

You can see it taking off now. But is it enough? What is coming up is healthy. No weed pressure. I killed off all the poa.

Should I scratch the surface and try some zeon zoysia seed with next round of fert? Will it creep together like Bermuda? Or I am looking at a resod?

Thanks all @Redtwin @jayhawk @Ware @ZeonJNix


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@glinget I'd just keep pushing what is there. That is coming along nicely. Have you done a soil test? If not, hit it with some 10-10-10 or any balance fertilizer at about .5lb N/1000sf. Otherwise, push what the soil test tells you.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @glinget I'd just keep pushing what is there. That is coming along nicely. Have you done a soil test? If not, hit it with some 10-10-10 or any balance fertilizer at about .5lb N/1000sf. Otherwise, push what the soil test tells you.


I did one with UGA for the front yard and it said 15-0-15. So I am using the same for the backyard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, I would push what you have.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@glinget 
No such thing as zeon seed  pic 2 isn't day 0?

What's the sun exposure in the back?

I think you are on your way, it's been a cooler summer so far ...so it's been a slow takeoff. I'm staring at sand in my backyard too.

It'd leave it alone (no 'resod' ).


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> @glinget
> No such thing as zeon seed  pic 2 isn't day 0?
> 
> What's the sun exposure in the back?
> ...


Not as good as the front but gets direct sun from 9a-3p. So fairly good I would think


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> @glinget I'd just keep pushing what is there. That is coming along nicely. Have you done a soil test? If not, hit it with some 10-10-10 or any balance fertilizer at about .5lb N/1000sf. Otherwise, push what the soil test tells you.


@Redtwin based on soil test I am going to push the front and back with some 46-0-0. Going to apply 1lb/1000sqft this weekend and again in 5-6 weeks.

Also putting down Chelated iron


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@glinget Weekly photos… follow up.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok just sprayed out my first fert / iron mix to push things along!

Backyard
Fertilome Iron 48 oz
1.5lb 46-0-0

Front yard
Fertilome Iron 88 oz
3 lb 46-0-0


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Back yard isn't bouncing back as quick as the front - more shade?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

raymond said:


> Back yard isn't bouncing back as quick as the front - more shade?


Zeon zoysia. Planted in fall 2018. Has always had some moisture retention and drainage issues but generally took off quite well. Last September I bought my baroness. And was very eager to get reel mowing. I had kept the back yard at 2.5" with my rotary but couldn't wait until spring to start - so I brought the baroness all the way up to 1" and took the back yard down. The yard went dormant early and never really recovered. All seemed to be lost. I decided to roll the dice and move ahead with the leveling project this spring and if the backyard never really comes back - so be it.

Also gets about 30% less sun than the front.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

One week after pushing N and Iron. Coming along. Thanks again @Ware @Redtwin @jayhawk

Will follow up again next week!


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

July 2


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

glinget said:


> July 2


Looking better everyday.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

That's filling in nicely, especially the front.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

@Redtwin @Ware @jayhawk

it has been one month since last fertilizer push with 46-0-0

Based on my soil test I should wait another couple/three weeks to push more nitrogen - but it is clear that the backyard is stalling. Should I accelerate the plan and push another application of 46-0-0 this week or wait until first week of Augus


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd keep going with what you've been doing. I would also make sure you have some fungicide in your mix too. Lots of nitrogen and water will need it!


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I'd keep going with what you've been doing. I would also make sure you have some fungicide in your mix too. Lots of nitrogen and water will need it!


Thanks

I haven't ever put any fungicide down in the three years I have had this installation of zoysia

Looks like there are several modes of applications for different types of issues

Since I have never had any fungus issues - is there a certain kind that is better for broad based fungus typical for zoysia, than another product?

I searched around and it seems that active ingredient azoxystrobin is a common one to get

But unsure which is best for never having issues


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I use Azoxy and Clearys 3336F. Weather in the ATL has been prime for fungus.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

glinget said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I'd keep going with what you've been doing. I would also make sure you have some fungicide in your mix too. Lots of nitrogen and water will need it!
> ...


Zeon in atlanta?? No fungus? Chances are you just didn't identify it.

We are coming up on the wet portions of the summer, high humidity… with your push and growth, it's best to be ahead.

Might I suggest armada or 3336 as a preventative.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks I picked up some azoxy and 3336. I'm guessing I never had any problem as I never pushed nitrogen. Just tossed a couple bags of milo on the own each year.

Now pushing 46-0-0 and 15-0-15 plus all of this rain makes me think it's time for something preventative. Thanks all!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

For the back, I would be a bit measured; from what you have said, it's around 4-5 hrs of solid sun if I recall?

It's kinda counterintuitive ....from @viva_oldtrafford who is paid to provide awesome grass
_
"Plants need sunlight to make carbohydrates in order to effectively use N to push top growth. When you have a shaded area that is being fertilized, you're asking the plant to use up valuable resources that it has trouble making (photosynthetic rates are greatly reduced in the shade). The plant will deplete its carb reserve in an attempt to push top growth. Obliviously, once the carbs are gone, the plants ability to maintain vigor are greatly reduced. Raising the hoc allows the plant to add more light absorbing material, thereby increasing carb production. Shaded canopies often exhibit an upright, taller appearance as if they're "reaching out" to find light.

A pgr like primo limits vertical growth, which in turn limits the carbohydrate output. Once limited, the plant now has to worry about growing laterally, far less carb heavy undertaking...the plant can now begin to build up a healthy carb storage.

talks about putting green management, but the concepts transfer to various hoc."

_
https://www.usga.org/content/usga/home-page/course-care/regional-updates/southeast-region/2018/let-there-be-light.html

My backyard is like yours ....lateral spread is painfully slow


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> For the back, I would be a bit measured; from what you have said, it's around 4-5 hrs of solid sun if I recall?
> 
> It's kinda counterintuitive ....from @viva_oldtrafford who is paid to provide awesome grass
> _
> ...


I have been waiting to get everything filled in until I start PGR (front and back)

It was counterintuitive for me to assume I should start PGR while waiting to fill in … but should I start?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

My first year of storm recovery where I needed lots of fill in I used PGR and it still filled in. From my experience, PGR _might_ slow lateral growth a little but not by much.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

I would think it depends upon the type of "filling" in you need. If you have large bare spots the PGR would slow down the growth of runners you need to spread across the bare areas. On the other hand, if you have areas with thin grass, the PGR should help thicken them up.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

July 24 update. Backyard still progressing. Also applied preventive app of DiseaseEx


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

My backyard is similar to yours after leveling. Just so slow to spread laterally. All the rain and low temps haven't helped anything but my water bill. I finally started plugging the larger areas to help speed it along. It has helped visually but not where I want it. Going to take a few seasons to really get it where I want.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Twodollarblue said:


> Going to take a few seasons to really get it where I want.


patience is a virtue... especially for folks with zeon zoysia :lol:


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

raymond said:


> Twodollarblue said:
> 
> 
> > Going to take a few seasons to really get it where I want.
> ...


Well said. If I had the sunlight I would sacrifice the softness of the zoysia on my bare feet for Bermuda. But I don't.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Twodollarblue said:


> My backyard is similar to yours after leveling. Just so slow to spread laterally. All the rain and low temps haven't helped anything but my water bill. I finally started plugging the larger areas to help speed it along. It has helped visually but not where I want it. Going to take a few seasons to really get it where I want.


I have one more round of 46-0-0 next week for one big push before fall fertilizer

Here's to hoping I get some good coverage. I guess only time will tell now


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Did some spot leveling in front yard and hit both front and back with 46-0-0 and some chelated iron. It works!


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Looks great. Where do you get your 46-0-0?


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Siteone- watersoluble


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Twodollarblue said:


> Well said. If I had the sunlight I would sacrifice the softness of the zoysia on my bare feet for Bermuda. But I don't.


Same here. I actually had celebration bermuda in my yard (and would have been more than happy to keep it) but due to certain areas simply not getting enough sunlight it was easier to just do a complete renovation and switch everything to zoysia.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Nice. Backyard is coming along, almost there


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

jayhawk said:


> Nice. Backyard is coming along, almost there


GOOD VIBES HELP PULL ME THROUGH


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok folks - reviving this thread. I want to get ahead with PGR. I never used it last year but ready to make the leap. Is there a curated thread so Zeon in the southeast that folks swear by on PGR 101 for dummies?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

Don't know if a specific 101 thread for your cultivar. I started using last year on Geo Zoysia and I will never not use it. I still cut it 2-3 times a week because I have a small yard and enjoying mowing. It did seem to help my spots that were weaker due to shade.


----------



## glinget (Mar 8, 2021)

Twodollarblue said:


> Don't know if a specific 101 thread for your cultivar. I started using last year on Geo Zoysia and I will never not use it. I still cut it 2-3 times a week because I have a small yard and enjoying mowing. It did seem to help my spots that were weaker due to shade.


Nice! Any tips and tricks?


----------



## Twodollarblue (May 26, 2020)

I started at half of the recommend rate. And just inched my way up to the recommended rate at my third application. I never let it lapse so I can't speak to how bad a rebound would have been. I could easily mow once a week but like I said I just like mowing.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I've been off on with it (largely to the overhead to spray a small yd)

It wasn't a "game changer" (we don't need to get in the fetal position if we didn't mow 2 days ago, fearing a scalp look as the common) but helps refocus the plants energy in sub optimal light from what I see.....less 'stretching' out (up) in shaded yards. I kept it low like 2$blue


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

I started using it last year on Geo and empire and it really is amazing stuff.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It makes Empire look incredible! I put it down at .25oz/1000sf which is a little heavy for zoysia but I could have easily mowed once a week with minimal clippings.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I really notice a difference in the color when I use it as well as how much it helps in shaded areas. Keep in mind when disease season gets underway that you're under regulation already from PGR - so avoid Prop and other DMI fungicides that also have PGR effects so you're not over regulating.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Jeep4life said:


> Keep in mind when disease season gets underway that you're under regulation already from PGR - so avoid Prop and other DMI fungicides that also have PGR effects so you're not over regulating.


Ill second this statement.....propiconizole really slows down Empire big time.


----------

